# Orijen Regional Red VS Orijen Adult Fish



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,
Do you guys know what´s the difference of these 2 kibble when it comes to nourishing a dog´s muscles?? Is the fish protein a match to red meat protein?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I vote red, non-red meats are low in certain vitamins and minerals, my boy eats red every night accompanied by some other rmb's.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Feed 'em both! They're both awesome kibbles. You could alternate as often as Tosa can handle and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with Richelle, feed both!
If you really had to pick one over the other, I'd go with red, but I for sure think rotating the two (and even adding the poultry one!) would be more ideal.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks to all.
I actually give Tosa Regional Red in the mornig and 6 Fish in the evening and he is doing great. But since 6 fish is cheaper here, i was wondering if just 6 fish would be fine.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

What about a red meat canned topper for the 6 fish? Or vice versa?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

iF YOU are feeding DRY DOG FOOD...Dont think you can go wrong with anything with Orijen name on it....If you select to feed a kibble that is!! lol...So Rotate!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats what I use to do with Mollie, switch around proteins at every meal (and I still do for the cat). She tolerated it with no problems at all. I'd always have all 3 bags, 6 Fish, Red and the Chicken in the cupboard. I also use to add canned or cooked or some raw meat at the same time.


----------

